# Episode numbers in description



## ironchef (Dec 27, 2002)

Now that Tivo has changed the way we watch series, it would be realy handy to have the episode number somewhere visible and perhaps sortable. We pick up whole series during marathons and can have a hard time figuring out what order to watch them in. This would also help with repeats.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

When you're on the description screen hit 'Info' on the remote ot bring up the extended info for the episode, which often has the episode number.


----------

